# 1st honey harvest



## Tombee MI (Apr 19, 2017)

This is my first year. I started with two nucs this spring and now have two medium supers full of honey on one colony and one full super on the other hive. My question is how long can you leave honey supers on the hive? I just ordered an extractor on line and will be delivered August 25. Is it better to take the full supers off and store them in my shed until my extractor arrives or leave them on the hive? I'm not sure how long they will keep producing honey here in Michigan. I know the golden rod has not started around me yet and they seem to still be bringing in at lot of pollen and netar. So I think they should still make some more honey yet this year?
Thanks for your help. 
Tom


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

I would leave on hive long as i could.Wax moth and smsll hive beetle eggs will hatch out and make a mess.I have a freezer in my car port put frames in for 24 to 48 hrs to kill their eggs.I would freeze super box to if I had to wait that long.Im down south might be different for you folks up north.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I would worry about varroa mite load. I pull honey by the middle of August latest so I can begin treating mites. Any lqter and hives may begin crashing.


----------



## Tombee MI (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks Guys !!
I did a mite treatment in late May and I kind of forgot about my early fall treatment until you reminded me of that. I was so excited about harvesting my first honey I guess I got a little ahead of myself. I will plan on pulling the supers off by the end of August and then do a mite treatment. 
Thanks again
Tom


----------



## gatsby174 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm my opinion, you should be treating for mites now for your winter bees. In Michigan, this time of year you should still be able to use MAQS so you dont have to pull your supers. Good luck!


----------



## Tombee MI (Apr 19, 2017)

I was worried the MAQS that I used this spring would leave a bad taste in the honey.


----------



## gatsby174 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've never had a problem and it is labeled as safe to use with honey supers on. There is naturally formic acid in honey so it isn't adding anything foreign. Just watch the temps the first 3 days. I've never had a problem if it stays below 85. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tombee MI (Apr 19, 2017)

I feel better about using it now that I know someone else has used it with supers on.
Thanks


----------

